# about to order some heat transfers



## luv2bhated (Sep 16, 2013)

doing a job for a friend and his union friends, im looking into ordering 100 transfers. trying to go through the order form and keep getting stuck with the question on how many colors and im kinda confused if I add all of them or certain ones... they are going on safty colors like the bright green and orange, this is the photo can you help me and tell me who would handle this best. thank you 

background would be clear just wanted to see how it would look on the color the shirt was. and are there any colors I can leave out. kinda don't wanna spend a arm and a leg, still have to buy the heat press


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This design requires process printing. Needs a high resolution file. Most process prints will print on light and dark colors.


----------



## luv2bhated (Sep 16, 2013)

proworlded said:


> This design requires process printing. Needs a high resolution file. Most process prints will print on light and dark colors.


 
what place can do this for me?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F& M Expressions.......
Dowling Graphics.....


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

luv2bhated said:


> what place can do this for me?


FM Expressions has a Freedom line of transfers that work great for artwork like yours.


----------

